# Compra-venta/ la bici si hace diferencia , pero el biker mas...



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> No se, podria ser... Yo he puesto cosas a la venta en mtbr y puesto un link en un foro mexicano. Parece funcionar igual que mercadolibre, pero mucho mas barato.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este mensaje me salió un poco largo , así que a los que les de flojera leer , ni se cansen , ademas no tiene fotos .

VENTA -COMPRA o COMPRA - VENTA

Me gustaba más el formato anterior de las ventas de mtbr , como que era mas amigable y rápido encontrabas lo que querias .

En algunos foros ya está abierto (dfmeb ) y ve uno anuncios muy seguido.

En M. L. en mi concepto es muy caro el costo de publicar y mas si se realiza la venta , además se pierde mucho el tiempo con la bola de preguntas ociosas e idiotas de muchas personas que no tiene nada que hacer .

En ML la verdad abundan la chatarra y bien cara , de vez en cuando sale algo bueno , pero luego quieren las perlas de la virgen , recientemente alguien vendía un cuadro 5.5 no digo la marca pero lo fabrican en Temecula , el cuate que lo vendía quería $ 26000 o 28000 pesos por el puro cuadro (no me acuerdo exactamente ) , es decir ¡mas caro que con el dist disque autorizado ! que lo tiene como en 25,000 , eso fué hace como tres semanas , aquí en mi calle se vendió uno nuevecito con mejor amortiguador y 2008 en menos de $20,000.00

Otro problema que yo he visto al anunciar alguna bici, cuadro o componente es que el que lo vende pone muy poca información del producto o bien información errónea , de vez en cuando he visto algún anuncio , la verdad muy bien explicado , y de todos modos hacen cada preguntita que puff......

La verdad es que no es crítica , ya lo he dicho varias veces , hay cuates que ruedan muiy bien , pero no saben un ápice de bicis (geometría , desempeño etc. ) y también hay cuates que saben mucho de teoría y no ruedan nada (me refiero al concepto de rodar fregón , no de saber andar en bici..) , yo creo que lo mejor es un punto medio , si bien no ser un sabio de la técnica o de la fabricación o ingeniería de las bicis , si por lo menos hay que saber que es lo que uno quiere , de que largo necesito mi poste de manubrio , las bielas , etc.

También hay que tomar en cuenta en los anuncios , que de veras que muchas personas NO SABEN LEER BIEN , yo he puesto algún anuncio donde trato de poner todos los datos del producto , y no falta el que pregunta :

a) ¿ Cuanto pesa ? 
b) Yo siempre he usado talla 18 , esa me queda ?
c) Está bien cuidada la bici?
d) No me vendes el shock ?
e) Te la cambio por una turbo de hace 5 años y una lana extra....

LA BICI SI HACE DIFERENCIA ...AUNQUE EL BIKER MAS....

 Yo no me dedico a las ventas , y de vez en cuando anuncio algo , normalmente sin resultado , así ofrezcas algún producto a mitad de precio , para vender artículos de mtb lo mejor es con los cuates y conocidos , cuando se tienen varios amigos que les gusta el mtb , ellos mismos te van haciendo publicidad , y luego si te ven rodando en algo regularcito y les das chance de probar alguna bici, se dan cuenta que por algo hay marcas que marcan diferencia .

Y aunque para mí lo importante es el biker , no dejo de reconocer que la bici te hace la vida más fácil , hoy vino a rodar a Puebla unos amigos del DF , uno de ellos me dice , dame chance de probar tu Flux , órale le digo , yo me llevo tu bici , y no crean que es payasada , pero las cosas hay que decirlas como son , la bici de mi cuate es una BH con horquilla STour , más rígida que mis neuronas y el carácter de mi abuelo , hago un paréntesis y le mando un mensaje a Rocky René << yo no sé como te pueden gustar las rígidas , me caí que la troca y el metal te están cambiando >> , regreso a lo de la mañana .

Nada mas de cargarla tantito me dice éste cuate , pues no que las dobles son mas pesadas ....., pues ya ves que no , esperate tantito a que le demos en el monte , el condenado subió como loco por terreno técnico , planeo y bajo echo la mother , mientras yo me las vi negras ( como el buen Obama ) , la bici de mi cuate pesaba como caterpillar , el manubrio era como cuernos largos y aparte no estaba bien centrado ni nivelado , la punta del asiento viendo para otro lado y los frenos desajustados , y sin embargo se mueve..... y en manos de mi cuate se muve super bien la bici , el le dá durísomo y ni le importan ciertos detalles de su bici, pero hoy se dió cuenta que la bici si importa..., mañana vamos a volver a rodar , pero ahora más lejos , y le voy a prestar una Spider , seguro no lo vamos a ver mas que al principio , por mi parte le dije que si quiere deje su BH en el hotel , yo me llevo otra bici.... o de perdis mi patineta o me voy corriendo a pie .....

BICIS FREGONAS......

Para mí gusto hay tres marcas que marcan diferencia , Turner , Intense y Titus , en el orden que Uds, quieran , pero son compañias que no les importa ir tanto con la mercadotecnía ni las con las corrientes frívolas en el mtb , como otras mega marcas , de hecho esas compañias tan van a la vanguardia que pocos cambios necesitan hacer a sus cuadros año tras año , solo les cambian unos cuantos detalles , en cambio hay otras marcas en las que ya las bicis 2007 se ven pasadas de moda .

De las tres que mencioné Titus tenía el atractivo que sus precios siempre andaban un buen mas abajo que las Intense o Turner , creo que desde que el Sr. C.C. se fué , les dió por aumentar los precios de forma sustancial , ahora una motolite que hace dos o tres años tenia un precio sugerido de 1395 dlls, ya se fué a 1950 o algo así , que disque por que ya está hecha en USA otra vez, por mi que la hagan en Taiwán , Indostán , Chiconcuac o donde sea , pero que le bajen , el gran atractivo de la Motolite era precisamente que tenías una bici de gran desempeño a una excelente relación calidad-desempeño-precio.

Aunque sé que a muchas no les simpatizan , pero Santacruz y Ellsworth , también tienen super bicis, decir que no es realmente incongruente , los precios de Santa cruz hay la llevan , ahora están teniendo de vuelta mucho auge la Heckler (ni sé si la escribí bien )y la Superlight , que ahora resulta que son buenísimas y que el monopivote siempre si la hace , Ellsworth se mancha con los precios ahí si de plano están carísimas.

Hay una marca que yo he visto que a muchos de Uds. les encanta , y que la ven como un lujo o muy caras , las Ventana , en realidad si analizamos bien , no son tan caras , sé que son muy buenos cuadros , para que negarlo , pero realmente son del mismo nivel alto de una Intense, Titus o Turner , es más en algunos modelos , las Ventana tienen partes que son parecidas a las Titus , Turner o Intense de hace años.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Hay una marca que yo he visto que a muchos de Uds. les encanta , y que la ven como un lujo o muy caras , las Ventana , en realidad si analizamos bien , no son tan caras , sé que son muy buenos cuadros , para que negarlo , pero realmente son del mismo nivel alto de una Intense, Titus o Turner , es más en algunos modelos , las Ventana tienen partes que son parecidas a las Titus , Turner o Intense de hace años.


ummm... Ventana :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

oh men, almenos ay alguna explicacion? o porque desaparecen mis replies


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> oh men, almenos ay alguna explicacion? o porque desaparecen mis replies


perdona, pero lee los "guidelines", tu post con el link califica como spam


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Creo que estoy enamorado.
Creo que acabo de encontrar a la sucesora de mi Foes
Chequenla y diganme sus opiniones

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4126279

Santa Cruz Blur LT 2


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Creo que estoy enamorado.
> Creo que acabo de encontrar a la sucesora de mi Foes
> Chequenla y diganme sus opiniones
> 
> ...


Mhhh.... Nada contra Santa Cruz, pero les suenan los pivotes como locas... Hay bicis que jamas tendran problemas con pivotes como las Turner, bicis de muy bajo mantenimiento (Titus, Ventana, etc) y otras que son una pesadilla como Santa Cruz, Giant, IH, etc.

Es por la naturaleza de los eslabones cortitos en la suspension, a menos que vengan diseñadas con eso en mente. Intense usa baleros sin jaula y Marin usa unos sobredimensionados.

Date una vuelta por el foro de SC...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> De las tres que mencioné Titus tenía el atractivo que sus precios siempre andaban un buen mas abajo que las Intense o Turner , creo que desde que el Sr. C.C. se fué , les dió por aumentar los precios de forma sustancial , ahora una motolite que hace dos o tres años tenia un precio sugerido de 1395 dlls, ya se fué a 1950 o algo así , que disque por que ya está hecha en USA otra vez, por mi que la hagan en Taiwán , Indostán , Chiconcuac o donde sea , pero que le bajen , el gran atractivo de la Motolite era precisamente que tenías una bici de gran desempeño a una excelente relación calidad-desempeño-precio.
> 
> Aunque sé que a muchas no les simpatizan , pero Santacruz y Ellsworth , también tienen super bicis, decir que no es realmente incongruente , los precios de Santa cruz hay la llevan , ahora están teniendo de vuelta mucho auge la Heckler (ni sé si la escribí bien )y la Superlight , que ahora resulta que son buenísimas y que el monopivote siempre si la hace , Ellsworth se mancha con los precios ahí si de plano están carísimas.
> 
> ...


Titus... Las RX y demas cuestan lo mismo. La ML a excepcion de 2006 la puedes encontrar en version "baras"... cosa de que le hables bonito a un dealer y te venden un cuadro de una ML "Complete" o ML1. Tambien los he visto sueltos a fin de año. O si no, esperate a una venta de fin de año... hasta las de Titanio las han estado rebajando. Subieron unos 200 dolares este año que las mandaron a SAPA, pero pues quedaron en linea con Santa Cruz y Turner que se hacen en SAPA tambien.

Ademas, no fue "totalmente" indiscriminado el aumento... les pusieron tirantes y rockers de carbon. Ojo... solo por eso no compraria una ML, por las partes de carbono, pero pues habra gente a quien le atraiga la reduccion de peso y no le importe algo de carbon en su bici.

Ahora, Pivot, tambien esta en linea con los precios de Titus y estan hechas en su mayoria en Taiwan...

Pero si quieres una bici de 1300, pues hay otros jugadores como Yeti, Transition, Chumba y los modelos "cheapo" de Santa Cruz... todos andan en ese precio. Pero parece que Titus quiere jugar con otro tipo de marcas.

Ventana... Coincido. Tal vez lo unico que los hace cocinarse aparte es que te pueden hacer un cuadro de Aluminio a medida... Trata eso con Turner, Titus o Yeti. Bueno, por lo menos Titus te la puede hacer de Titanio... o Exo-Grid.

Igual para mi proxima cleta, le tiro a una Heckler (buen precio, el monopivote que usan tiene un buen comportamiento, la geometria es la referencia de las bicis del sector y un axle path adecuado), una Transition Covert (otra con una geometria de envidia) o una Chumba XCL.

Titus, Turner y otras las descarto por precio. A lo mejor un cuadro de ML1... cosa de esperar el mometo adecuado.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que tal Luis!

Mientras leía, vi que ya se fue tu 5.5! Bueno que le vamos a hacer!  ya vendrán mejores tiempos  Y a quien hiciste feliz ahora Luis?

Salu2!



P.D. La Intense SS y la M6 se ven super setsys!!! Quieren que las adopte o algo asi xD Una SS estaría bien para mi para ganar un posser point, la M6 son como 10 puntos en uno! mejor no hay que ser tan golosos xD


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> oh men, almenos ay alguna explicacion? o porque desaparecen mis replies


:lol:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Santacruz*



Warp said:


> Mhhh.... Nada contra Santa Cruz, pero les suenan los pivotes como locas...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mhhh.... Nada contra Santa Cruz, pero les suenan los pivotes como locas... Hay bicis que jamas tendran problemas con pivotes como las Turner, bicis de muy bajo mantenimiento (Titus, Ventana, etc) y otras que son una pesadilla como Santa Cruz, Giant, IH, etc.
> 
> Es por la naturaleza de los eslabones cortitos en la suspension, a menos que vengan diseñadas con eso en mente. Intense usa baleros sin jaula y Marin usa unos sobredimensionados.
> 
> Date una vuelta por el foro de SC...


si..pero por lo menos esta vez lo estan admitiendo, no solo ofreciendo reemplazos bajo garantía....al parecer los rodamientos son más grandes y tienen "grease points"....así que eso debe permitir por lo menos prolongarles la vida un poco...

parece que al menos están aprendiendo 

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2735

"*Both upper and lower links have been totally redesigned. The alloy lower link has grease ports and intricate labyrinth seals to operate in a clean, quiet, contaminant-free environment. The upper link is now molded from carbon fiber and the shock mount is isolated from the pivot axles. Beefy 15mm diameter pivot axles bolt into the frame on one end, and feature trick collett-heads on the other end to lock them into the frame and eliminate any chance of loosening or slop."


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Oye Luis, y que nos puedes decir de tu Spider? Intense no tiene problemas con los pivotes? Que nos puedes decir del Vpp? También perdona tus errores como en las Santa Cruz?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spider ...*



Gauss said:


> Oye Luis, y que nos puedes decir de tu Spider? Intense no tiene problemas con los pivotes? Que nos puedes decir del Vpp? También perdona tus errores como en las Santa Cruz?


..........................................................................................................................

Gauss :
La Spider es para "machitos " que saben manejar bien una bici y que tienen poder y ritmo en las piernas para ir rápido , trepar sabroso y rodar largo y tendido (yo rompo la regla ja ja ja ..)

Claro que también a algunas Spiders se les aflojan los pivotes sobre todo los que están cerca del eje de centro , solo que a mí nunca me ha sucedido y he tenido varias Spiders , de todos modos ese problema ya está subsanado por Intense, y si alguien tiene una modelo anterior a 2006 / 2007 que le ponga un poco de Loctite Azul y a rodar.

En cuanto a los baleros también se llegan a estropear, sobretodo si el biker es de peso mediano alto para arriba y nunca le da mantenimiento a su bici , éste asunto de los baleros ya lo subsano Intense también , poniendo unos mas grandes para los pesos completos

Los baleros sean de la marca que sean no tienen palabra de honor ,( como todos los fierros ) y aunque traigan su sello de todos modos se les mete el polvo , la mugre y el agua , alguien que es dedicado a desarmar y darle servicio a su bici , puede alargar la vida de los baleros , quitandolé la tapa selladora , desengrasando y re empacando de grasa , se da el caso y no es que el balero no sirva , de que con los puros dedos no da vuelta el casquillo interior del balero , a veces así pasa , pero es por la presión a la que está insertado el balero dentro del cuadro , una vez que se sacan , giran libremente , ya si afuera no giran y se atoran es que ya pasaron a mejor vida , hay que ponerle nuevos, de todos modos no es un gran gasto , ni aunque los compres cerámicos .

Les comento que una vez le iba a cambiar baleros a mi Blur y pregunté en Transvisión si tenían el kit y me dijeron que lo podían conseguir (95 dólares ) pero que ellos tenían que hacer el cambio porque era un trabajo muy "especial " para lo cual necesitaban herramienta específica y de mano de obra eran 800 pesotes y como diez días que se quedara mi bici en la tienda , mas el viaje de Puebla al DF y regreso , ( por eso me caen mal los talleres ) que me compro el kit completo para Blur en el Sea Otter (stand de SC) que me explican un detalle interesante para instalar los baleros de las SC , como yo ya tenía mi prensa de baleros , nada mas conseguí los spacers para la medida de SC (en una simple ferretería ) y cambié todo en una hora , hace unos diez años tan solo quitar un balero o bushing de mi Specialized FSR Pro , nada mas para ver como venía el armado me llevó casi una mañana , los tiempos cambian.

La gran ventaja de Intense es que usa baleros que son faciles de conseguir (coreanos, chinos, españoles, franceses ingleses ,americanos y alemanes ) y en medidas digamos populares , en cambio los de las Santacruz Blur no los encuentras tan fácilmente .

De hecho todas las dobles tiene un grado mas de mantenimiento y complejidad que una hardtail .

Respecto al desempeñodel VPP de una Blur Xc con una Intense Spider o de una Blur LT con una Intense 5.5 , prefiero la Intense con los ojos cerrados , mucho mejor poder al pedalear , no hay retroceso , menos bobbing y al frenar se bloquea mas la SC. , en cuanto a acabados la Santacruz tiene anodizados y grabados , Intense no , son pintados y calcomanías , pero ni falta le hacen ,la gran diferencia está en los detalles y la mano de obra , en Intense hacen todo a mano y cnc , la diferencia es muy grande en la calidad , mano de obra y los detalles , amén del desempeño , es más de la Blur LT mucho mejor la Motolite o la Heckler

Servido Jeff ,sorry Rob , ja ja ja.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Chingada Madre!!!! perdón pero escribí mi post y no se que paso que le di enter y no dio pa delante.....

Pero bueno va de nuez..... mas corto por que me dio hueva....

Soy antitecnología como me dijo mi tocayo alguna vez ya que prefiero los coches antiguos a los modernos, y en bicis en mi gusto personal nunca me habia sentido mas comodo y a gusto que en mi HT Rocky Vertex... quiza donde se extraña un poco la doble es en salidas largas.... definitivamente. 

Luis: sobre lo que dices de que si uno es un gurú en esto pues a mi me da flojera leer todo eso... que si el link de no se que, que si el angulo del poste, que si los pistones de quien sabe que, si el angulo del tubo superior... la medida del manubrio asi o acuya... la verdad no soy para eso pero, tampoco soy tan malo como para NO para saber que tipo de bici adquirir o piezas para su funcionamiento óptimo de acuerdo a mi estilo y técnica que me caracteriza de manejo.:lol: 

En particular soy de gustos sencillo y y no tan complicados y creo firmemente que tiene que ver mas el biker que la burra... asi que con cualquier bici de buen nivel y apta para la montaña... estas del otro lado... es por eso que siendo fiel a mi sencilles podría decir que me quedo con Rocky Mountain... para mi una de las mejores marcas y sin lugar a dudas dentro de las 5 a nivel mundial, además de no haber tendio ningún problema ni en pivotes (mucho mentos en mi Vertex :lol: ut: )ni en ningún otro departamento... 

Ya estoy viendo la forma de hacerme de otro cuadro ETSX para fines de este año... por que por ahi ya me echo ojitos un mustang ´68 que espero adquirir...  


Por cierto Luis, te llamé el viernes o sábado (no recuerdo) y me dijeron que te acabas de salir en tu turbo Ferrari a darle ... no quiero ser indiscreto pero eso me dijeron...:eekster: :skep: :thumbsup: 


Te mando un saludo y bueno a ver cuando me pasas de mojado las partes pa mi troca...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Ya estoy viendo la forma de hacerme de otro cuadro ETSX para fines de este año... por que por ahi ya me echo ojitos un mustang ´68 que espero adquirir...


Toc... marcame. Que bueno que encontraste un Mustang, porque el que estaba por aqui por mi casa no existe. Hay un Monte Carlo y el Javelin desaparecio... Hay algunos Rambler...

Ya decidete por una bici de a deveras.... Como que una Rocky??? diantres...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mustang , troca , FT , partes etc etc*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Ya estoy viendo la forma de hacerme de otro cuadro ETSX para fines de este año... por que por ahi ya me echo ojitos un mustang ´68 que espero adquirir...
> 
> RR :
> Un Mustang olímpico está padre , tengo un amigo del MTB que colecciona Mustangs , tiene varios , y uno repetido que a lo mejor te conviene es 1975 /hardtop / maquina 302 /excelente /rojo y todo le funciona , para que no tengas que restaurar nada
> ...


 RR:
Pues nada más dime , peso , medidas y que es , ya sabes que todo lo que quepa por el puente pasa...

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Oye no Luis, como te fuiste a vender de esa forma xD
Ya de menos unos rines Ferrari originales xD

Que mira que la causa era justa!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Mhhh.... Nada contra Santa Cruz, pero les suenan los pivotes como locas...
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que no se puede decir 'estas son las 5 mejores marcas' o cosas por el estilo, por que a cada quien le gustan diferentes cosas en las bicis, aunque sean para el mismo tipo de ciclismo.


Hay gente que les gustan las Cannondale, imaginate...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Oye no Luis, como te fuiste a vender de esa forma xD
> Ya de menos unos rines Ferrari originales xD
> 
> Que mira que la causa era justa!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Gauss, para que veas que soy cuate te regalo la FT , nada mas dime a donde te la mando con todo y factura del Palacio de FIERRO ja ja ja.

Saludos .

the last biker.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado Gauss, para que veas que soy cuate te regalo la FT , nada mas dime a donde te la mando con todo y factura del Palacio de FIERRO ja ja ja.
> 
> ...


mmmm, bueno sino la quieres, esa me podría servir para cuando quiera darme una vuelta por Reforma con mis hermanas xD O incluso si no está muy grande mejor se las doy a ellas 

Yo te mando un correo cuate Luis ^^


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que solo en la Blur ha presentado los problemas de los rodamientos o esas chivas, no he oido de eso en la Nomad, y la Heckler, a pesar de ser un modelo 'sencillo', parece que es muy balanceado y funciona muy bien.


Bueno yo si escuché del problema de los pivotes en la Nomad. Y al parecer no era un único caso, ya que abrí un tema sobre pivotes aqui mismo en el foro de suspensiones y me contestaron que para evitar el problema de los pivotes en la Nomad había que darle bien su mantenimiento, ponerle locktite y toda la cosa. Además en el 2006 anduvieron de moda unos kits de pivotes para Nomad y otras SC fabricados por una tienda, no recuerdo bien cual era, pero por ahi andan en la red.

Al sujeto le cambiaron 2 veces su Nomad, pero como la usaba para Freeride (aunque no extremo) le ofrecieron una V10 mientras pagara la diferencia. Todo esto de youtube, después de que le pregunté, platiqué con el sobre su Nomad a detalle.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hay gente que les gustan las Cannondale, imaginate...


Buenas tardes,

Coincido con Rzozaya en el hecho de que sería muy difícil seleccionar las 5 mejores marcas. Cuales serían los criterios ?. Quienes los establecerían ?. Sería imposible ponerse de acuerdo y aún más porque, con todo respeto, hay mucha gente que solo se ha subido a una marca o a muy pocas y le es super fiel, creyendo ciegamente que es la mejor, no dandóse la oportunidad de descubrir que hay un horizonte de posibilidades. Además para poder apreciar una bici, hay que tenerla y usarla muchas veces bajo condiciones distintas, no solamente rodarla en un parque en un demo y creer que ya con eso tenemos las cosas claras con el modelo, mucho menos leer el "review" en alguna revista y ya con eso opinar como guru. Hay más de un fabricante que hace bicicletas de mucha calidad. Desde mi punto de vista y experiencia con las bicis que he tenido, Intense, Yeti y Titus se llevan las palmas no solo por su calidad y atención al detalle sino por el desempeño que tienen en la montaña. A mi me gustan las dobles ligeras y que vayan rápido, por eso no inclui a las Turner que también están exquisitamente terminadas. De las Ventana no puedo hablar porque nunca he tenido una pero sus acabados se ven sensacionales, habría que probarlas en la montaña para terminar de tener el panorama claro.

Para resumir, creo que es importante que tengamos la mete abierta para probar nuevas opciones y no nos casemos con una idea a morir, creyendo que solamente lo que uno rueda es lo que funciona. Por mi parte, espero pronto tener la oportunidad de tener una Ventana para no quedarme con las ganas de saber que se siente rodarla !.

Saludos,

Fidel.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> RR:
> Pues nada más dime , peso , medidas y que es , ya sabes que todo lo que quepa por el puente pasa...
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


mmm... lo mas grande seria la parrilla y quiza una defensa... si escribí bien... una defensa  (la trasera)pero ando viendo si la consigo por acá...... de volumen y peso no seria mas grande y pesado que la parrilla lo demas son piezas pequeñas pero en mayor numero incluso las molduras que son ligeras ... sin son largas ( 1.50 mts,) y el kit sale en $300.00 USD. y asi por el estilo....

Sobre el mustang ... ese olimpico esta de pelos... pero ando buscando un Mustang entre 65 y 68 que es el que mas me agrada.. si ves por ahi uno abandonado avisame!!! o si tu cuate tiene uno por ahi guarsdado sin arreglar también.... Todo depende si me venden el mustang "ques que por que lo vana arreglar no lo venden" es un ´68 y lleva mas de 10 años ahi parado.

Por cierto no hay mejor clásico que un Ford Mustang.... asi como no hay nada mejor que una Rocky Mountain   :madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> perdona, pero lee los "guidelines", tu post con el link califica como spam


todos sabemos que los spams de fxfvd no califican como spam. son solo una instrospeccion hacia su complicado ser. que a veces salga en forma de spam es solo coincidencia :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> todos sabemos que los spams de fxfvd no califican como spam. son solo una instrospeccion hacia su complicado ser. que a veces salga en forma de spam es solo coincidencia :yesnod:


:lol: :lol:

Creo que ya tengo firma nueva... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Creo que ya tengo firma nueva... :thumbsup:


Por que esta cosa solo me acepta 125 caracteres? Yo que quería en realidad hacerlo


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Oye Gauss no tendras por ahi alguna foto de la Jamis Komodo que estas vendiendo o planeas vender? de que año es? esta nuevaaa?  ?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> todos sabemos que los spams de fxfvd no califican como spam. son solo una instrospeccion hacia su complicado ser. que a veces salga en forma de spam es solo coincidencia :yesnod:


ah ya...... :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Toc... marcame. Que bueno que encontraste un Mustang, porque el que estaba por aqui por mi casa no existe. Hay un Monte Carlo y el Javelin desaparecio... Hay algunos Rambler...
> 
> Ya decidete por una bici de a deveras.... Como que una Rocky??? diantres...


Toc... ayer te iba marcar pero saliendo de la chamba tuve una pequeña entretención de ultimo minuto y pues ya llegue como a las 23:00 hrs. ... rascale bien por ahi me dijeron que era un Mustang fastback... y seria una masa encontrarlo.... los ramblers son horribles y los montecarlo son de "don" aunque si están "coquetos" :thumbsup:

Una bici de a deveras? mas bien este año si voy a ser un ciclista de a deveras!!! te lo juro... por qué el año pasado fui un asco ... creo que regresare con mi Benotto como parte de la terapia.  :madman:

Mi poste y mi manubrio todavia existen? ya tengo eso, un cambio XT, una cadena sram pc99, puñitos race face... me falta rueda cuadro y tijera... obvio será de cromoly con tijera rigida.... (si! otro paso mas atrás a la tecnología)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Mi poste y mi manubrio todavia existen? ya tengo eso, un cambio XT, una cadena sram pc99, puñitos race face... me falta rueda cuadro y tijera... obvio será de cromoly con tijera rigida.... (si! otro paso mas atrás a la tecnología)


Ahi estan todavia.... tienen tu nombre escrito.

Si te dan mas señas de donde puede estar el "mustango", mejor... pero ya me di la vuelta por todos las callecitas de la unidad hacia el McRoñas... a ambos lados de las Armas. El Monte Carlo se ve que le han metido mano porque trae una pintura naranja/mamey metalico, pero si necesita chamba.

Cromoly te lo perdono... De hecho yo tambien quisiera un cuadro de cr-mo para la temporada de lluvias y poner a pastar la SB un rato.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Los cuadros Chromag son exitantes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Los cuadros Chromag son exitantes


A willy que si... Hay uno que me gusta... el Ninja, Samurai, o algo asi.. me da hueva buscar el nombre exacto.

Esta mañana estaba viendo las Morewood... La Shova ST se ve deliciosa...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Ahi estan todavia.... tienen tu nombre escrito.
> 
> Cromoly te lo perdono... De hecho yo tambien quisiera un cuadro de cr-mo para la temporada de lluvias y poner a pastar la SB un rato.


Joyaaaa!! este fin pienso rodar aunque no sew como vaya a estar... si a paso de tortuga por mi condición o como cabra loca por el tiempo que no he rodado... ojalá puedas acompañarme (invitación conveneciera para que me des mis cositas)....

Que se cuiden todos !!! que el gran y viejo Rocky a vuelto! 

P.D. Una SS de Cromoly aguanta para lluvias!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Samurai edicion para Warp


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Samurai edicion para Warp


:yesnod:

Nadamas en otro color... ya aprendi mi leccion respecto a los componentes color caca.

Que me dicen de este bebe??? Delicioso...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

...y unos frenos Magura por su pollo..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ...y unos frenos Magura por su pollo..


En mi cleta?? A willy... Magura.

Que??? Te convencio el Chad de pasarte a Magura???
No que eran gheys y todo eso???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo sigo con Avid, chavo.... no me han traido ningun problema...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Quieres un bebe delicioso? No busques más...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Quieres un bebe delicioso? No busques más...


creo que me acabo de cagar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Quieres un bebe delicioso? No busques más...


Not my cup of tea...

Ta chula, pero no me convence...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Not my cup of tea...
> 
> Ta chula, pero no me convence...


bueno, ya tienes el manubrio


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Perdon Warp, me confundí

aqui esta la tuya :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Perdon Warp, me confundí
> 
> aqui esta la tuya :thumbsup:


Le falta mas "recorrido"....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pinche maricón!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Lo sabía, puro ghay por aquí!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Quieres un bebe delicioso? No busques más...


:eekster: Parece como una Mini DH perfecta!

Yo me vine... por una bandeja para la baba.

Como se sentirá la chica con 22.7" de top tube, por que no hicieron una XS con tt de 21.7"? rft:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Quieres un bebe delicioso? No busques más...


Me gusta la geometria... pero para una monopivote, tantos puntos de giro es una exageracion...

El wheelpath hacia atras traga como loco, pero con tension en la cadena, el amortiguador debe quedar casi bloqueado... no muy bueno cuando vas tratando de subir algo tecnico.

Aparte, con el pivote principal ahi, no quieres usar el freno trasero...

El ajuste de angulo de direccion es otra cosa mas que revisar en la bici y la neta, mientras menos cosas que revisar, mejor.

Para rematar, esta fuera de mi presupuesto... Ya por esa lana mejor le tiro a una ML, Ciclon... 200 dolarucos mas y me compraba una Knolly Endorphin.

Si no tuviera problemas con la lana, definitivamente me iba por la Endorphin... Aunque Nicolai esta por sacar una Helius AM... Geometria similar a su Helius FR (me gusta muchisimo su geometria), pero mas livianita... yummy!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Me gusta la geometria... pero para una monopivote, tantos puntos de giro es una exageracion...


pero es monopivote?

no se si me equivoque de modelo.... pero parece que tiene un short link abajo










EDIT: ya vi la animación...si el pivote de arriba es fijo....y el de abajo es el que empuja el shock mas bien....

sorry por la confusión


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Samurai edicion para Warp


1000 dolares por un Samurai?????
5.25lbs???

No ma... Ni que fuera de doble suspension!

Ni loco!! Por esa lana, mejor una Evil. Mejor acero y mas barata... hecha por Independent Fabrications... Aunque es mas pesada (6.1")... como que mata la intencion de una rigida.










Si tuviera 1000 dolares mejor me juntaba otro poco y jubilaba a la SB.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Sino me equivoco la Maelstrom utiliza baleros alrededor del eje para el BB para empujar el spring de una forma muy particular y dar alguna sensación, seguro antes de que se logre un bottom out será muy rígida pero se ve como en la parte superior es solo un single pivot.

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4478

Que tal una Intense SS? $5 grandes más. Aunque no se por que esta Corsair se ve mejor para DH.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Que tal una Intense SS? $5 grandes más. Aunque no se por que esta Corsair se ve mejor para DH.


Intense... No se por que no me llaman la atencion... Lindas maquinas, pero no me hacen ojitos.

Corsair... Uff muchos pivotes para una single pivot y la manera como se montan los baleros no me convencen... Los tornillos son muy utiles cuando quieres darle servicio a algo, pero son otra cosa mas a revisar... Muchas cosas que pueden agarrar juego, alinearse mal, no veo sellos y no quiero saber como se va a poner eso con un poco de lodo de ese pegajoso que tanto abunda por aca... Ya ni te digo con el lodo suelto del Desierto de los Leones o con el polvillo como talco que abunda en esta epoca del año.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp enserio que eres una nena llorona....

Ademas tiene idler pulley integrado para reducir el efecto del alargamiento de la cadena, y pues reportan que frena muy bien, ademas que los baleros de abajo son bastante grandes y con el swingarm liviano y ratio 2:1 agarra hasta la minima piedrita.

Intense... meh... me iria por una Uzzi VPX y una M6


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp, para ti como que esta:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp enserio que eres una nena llorona....
> 
> Ademas tiene idler pulley integrado para reducir el efecto del alargamiento de la cadena, y pues reportan que frena muy bien, ademas que los baleros de abajo son bastante grandes y con el swingarm liviano y ratio 2:1 agarra hasta la minima piedrita.
> 
> Intense... meh... me iria por una Uzzi VPX y una M6


bla, bla, bla, bla....

Swingarm liviano??? Pfffft.... Patrañas... en todo caso, no sera mas liviano que el de mi SB para el mismo recorrido.

LA SB ya esta en 2.5:1... y la diferencia con 2:1 desde ahi no es dia y noche. Si, favorece a la 2:1, pero tampoco es pa tanto... been there, done that.

No me convence... hasta que tengan unos cuantos años.

Resulta que los Roco de aire y las tijeras ATA eran lo mejor desde la invencion de los timbres postales y mira ahora...

Versus... mmmhh.... Interesante. Otra que me gusta es la Cove Hustler.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah si, cual bici 2:1 has tenido Warp?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me chingo a tu Cacablade cualquier dia jajajajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ah si, cual bici 2:1 has tenido Warp?


La Warp precisamente... si, esa porqueria diseñada en 2003 tenia un radio de 2:1... Y te digo la diferencia entre el 2.5:1 y el 2:1 no es tan drastica...

La Warp era de 5" para 2" de amortiguador (2.5:1) o de 4" (2:1)... de hecho me extraño que las Reign trajeran amortiguadores "chicos" (2" para 6" de recorrido)

El 2:1 no es un invento nuevo ni revolucionario... la unica gracia es llevarlo en una bici de largo recorrido. Antes poner un amortiguador de 3" de recorrido para 6" de recorrido, era blasfemia... ahora es normal (percepcion del peso, mas que nada).


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo me chingo a tu Cacablade cualquier dia jajajajaja


Uuuuuuuhhhhh   :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Por eso, pero estas comparando una bici de all mountain de 4" vieja con un monopivote muy poco alterado contra una bici monopivote con trayectoria trasera de 7" de recorrido con unos amortiguadores 100 veces mejores de lo que tenia tu Warp y sobre todo en un uso en el que los amortiguadores sufren mas daño y desgaste, por ende un 2:1 en una bici de Freeride como la Maelstrom ayuda a la vida del shock, sensibilidad del terreno y menor spring rate necesario.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Admitelo, tu no la has probado... y los que la han probado han tenido comentarios muy buenos mientras que los tuyos no tienen respaldo verdadero.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Por eso, pero estas comparando una bici de all mountain de 4" vieja con un monopivote muy poco alterado contra una bici monopivote con trayectoria trasera de 7" de recorrido con unos amortiguadores mucho mejor de lo que tenia tu Warp y sobre todo en un uso en el que los amortiguadores sufren mas daño y desgaste, por ende un 2:1 en una bici de Freeride como la Maelstrom ayuda a la vida del shock, sensibilidad del terreno y menor spring rate necesario.


Tacu... tu me dices que es buena porque es 2:1... yo te digo que el 2:1 no es el Santo Grial. No por ser 2:1 que es sensible... es por el rearward path.

Mejor aun... te comparo la Marque con cualquier modelo de su precio... y te puedo apostar que no sale tan bien parada. No todo es ir cuesta abajo. No te niego que la Marque vaya muy bien cuesta abajo... Pero no es mejor que una Endorphin, Motolite, Spot... todas las cuales usan sistemas que son simples y que funcionan...

Comparamos peras con peras?? La Heckler cuesta bastante menos (circa 1200 dolares, dependiendo la version) y tambien usa un rearward path... y de pura vista, frena bastante mejor... y no es tan complicada. Su geometria es la referencia de la maquina de 5" y lo ha sido desde hace mucho.

Muchos pivotes no quiere decir mejor. Creeme. Esta sobrediseñada de una manera que no es la mas conveniente.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Admitelo, tu no la has probado... y los que la han probado han tenido comentarios muy buenos mientras que los tuyos no tienen respaldo verdadero.


Y mientras tu tampoco la hayas probado, estamos hablando boludeces...

Porque no te compraste una Maelstrom en lugar de una Tosa Inu?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

1) No me alcanza
2) Usa caja de 83mm, por lo que hubiera tendido que cambiar las Hone.
3) Usa espaciamiento trasero 150x12, por lo que tendria que haber cambiado la masa y ya de pasada el rin trasero
4) No disponible hasta Abril.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tacu... tu me dices que es buena porque es 2:1... yo te digo que el 2:1 no es el Santo Grial. No por ser 2:1 que es sensible... es por el rearward path.
> 
> Mejor aun... te comparo la Marque con cualquier modelo de su precio... y te puedo apostar que no sale tan bien parada. No todo es ir cuesta abajo. No te niego que la Marque vaya muy bien cuesta abajo... Pero no es mejor que una Endorphin, Motolite, Spot... todas las cuales usan sistemas que son simples y que funcionan...
> 
> ...


Yo te estoy diciendo que para las funciones que tiene y la manera en la que esta diseñada, el 2:1 la beneficia bastante.. y me sigues comparando con una Hecker que no tiene el mismo uso o recorrido que la Maelstrom. Hablamos de la Maelstrom no? Porque creo que te desviaste con tu 2:1 y la Marque...

Ahora en Downhill la tendencia es bajar el palancaje, por ejemplo la nueva Intense M6 que usa un shock mas largo que la M3. Menos stress al shock, mas vida del shock y spring rates mas bajos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 1) No me alcanza
> 2) Usa caja de 83mm, por lo que hubiera tendido que cambiar las Hone.
> 3) Usa espaciamiento trasero 150x12, por lo que tendria que haber cambiado la masa y ya de pasada el rin trasero
> 4) No disponible hasta Abril.


Ves como no siempre lo mejor para otros es lo mejor para ti?

Es lo mismo para mi. La Marque este muy chula... pero:

1) No me alcanza
2) No me gusta como esta diseñada

En cambio hay otras opciones en el mercado que me convencen mas... Transition, Cove, Versus, Santa Cruz, Chumba, Titus... uff... muchas.

Sin embargo, es bueno que exista esa opcion.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo te estoy diciendo que para las funciones que tiene y la manera en la que esta diseñada, el 2:1 la beneficia bastante.. y me sigues comparando con una Hecker que no tiene el mismo uso o recorrido que la Maelstrom. Hablamos de la Maelstrom no? Porque creo que te desviaste con tu 2:1 y la Marque...
> 
> Ahora en Downhill la tendencia es bajar el palancaje, por ejemplo la nueva Intense M6 que usa un shock mas largo que la M3. Menos stress al shock, mas vida del shock y spring rates mas bajos.


Lo del apalancamiento no lo discuto... pero desde el principio (nunca me "desvie") vengo hablando de la Marque.

De hecho... en foromtb tambien me discuti con alguien que defiende el amortiguador de las Ransom (esa es de 4:1!!!!)

No es una "tendencia" del DH... y no es nuevo. Se viene haciendo desde hace tiempo, pero solo hasta ahora el DH se pone al parejo con las demas disciplinas.

Es en este particular aspecto donde el DH se habia quedado rezagado y hasta ahora esta poniendose al dia.

Giant pudo haber diseñado la Warp del 2003 con un amortiguador de 1.5" (de hecho, las Warp de 2003 y mas viejas son 1.5") pero lo diseñaron con 2" por las razones que mencionas. La Racer X usa un amortiguador de 2" desde hace añales... Pero las percepciones de "peso excesivo" habia evitado que se hicieran amortiguadores de largo recorrido para DH y FR. Hasta ahora que Foes empezo a empujar su 2:1, las demas marcas se pusieron las pilas.

Es cierto que el DH/FR ha sido un motor del desarrollo tecnologico del MTB, pero en este aspecto particular, estaba atrasado.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

Una Knolly Endorphin es la bici para ti. Y aunque quizás pesada para mis gustos, te digo que hasta me atrevería a comprarla para mi !.

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me parece que si es una nueva tendencia, con eso de la nueva ola de amortiguadores que ahora abre un mundo de opciones el cual anteiormente era dominado (preferencia, confiabilidad y basicamente el unico bueno disponible) por el DHX.

El downhill ha traido muchos avances, ya sea en plataformas, suspensiones, amortiguadores, investigacion de diseños de suspension, materiales y estandares (20mm, 12mm, espaciamiento trasero de 150mm, ISCG, OnePointFive, 83mm shell) etc etc.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

cuando es la boda?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No estarás invitado Gauss, lo siento


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Me parece que si es una nueva tendencia, con eso de la nueva ola de amortiguadores que ahora abre un mundo de opciones el cual anteiormente era dominado (preferencia, confiabilidad y basicamente el unico bueno disponible) por el DHX.
> 
> El downhill ha traido muchos avances, ya sea en plataformas, suspensiones, amortiguadores, investigacion de diseños de suspension, materiales y estandares (20mm, 12mm, espaciamiento trasero de 150mm, ISCG, OnePointFive, 83mm shell) etc etc.


MIra... me acabo de recetar un post de ciento y pelos de posts (de puras mamarrachadas) en el foro de Ibis... y me puso de buenas ver que no somos os unicos haciendonos chaquetas mentales. 

Lee con cuidado mi post... Estoy de acuerdo en que el DH ha traido muchas innovaciones, pero insisto en que esta tendencia de cada vez mas bajo apalancamiento no es nueva, y mucho menos generada en el DH.

Acuerdate que el DHX fue una respuesta al 5th Coil (2003??) y al Swinger 6-Way que salieron antes y tenian ajustes basicamente para todo. El DHX salio en 2004 o 2005, pero de cualquier modo es posterior. Antes Fox solo tenia el RC.

Fox se conformaba con ajustes de compresion y rebote, cuando el 5th Coil tenia ajustes de compresion alta y baja, rebote, bottom out y plataforma.

Igual para los de aire... Progressive y Manitou salieron con ajustes que Fox no tenia cuando los lanzaron.

Aparte... buenos, buenos, siempre han estado los Avalanche (mucho antes que los DHX ya tenian amortiguadores con mas ajustes que el DHX).. que la gente los quiera pagar es otra cosa.

La tecnologia ha estado ahi desde hace mucho... No es nada nuevo. Lo que pasa es que ahora los usuarios estan mas preparados para mover diales que antes. Tu bien sabes que aun hoy hay gente que no entiende la diferencia entre rebote y presion de aire.

*Vizcaino...* Creo que debo vender un riñon para comprarme la Endorphin... Pero. coño, si encontrara un comprador, seguro que me lanzaba!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No estarás invitado Gauss, lo siento


Que?? Me vas a prohibir que lleve a mi madrina??? Ojete...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Perdio América frente a River en el minuto 90... Me lleva la chingadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Hablando de 2.1 jajajaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jamas dije que el decenso en ratios fuera generado o impulsado por el DH, sino que ahora se esta viendo que las bicis de DH TAMBIEN bajan sus ratios, especialmente por el uso mas extremo que se les da a los dampers.

Si lees mi post dije: "Ahora en DOWNHILL la tendencia es... " y obviamente no dije que DHX fuera el primero, sino que se adopto como un estandar de shock para DH/FR hasta la salida de nuevas opciones ECONOMICAS como Roco, Vivid, Manitou Revox etc y por su puesto el maravilloso pero caro CCDB.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La verdad creo que no estas entendiendo mi punto:

*El 2:1 SI beneficia a las bicis de DOWNHILL y FREERIDE como la Maelstrom.* La beneficia en sensibilidad, menos stress al shock y sentimiento menos harsh por el uso de menos spring rate y precarga.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> La verdad creo que no estas entendiendo mi punto:
> 
> *El 2:1 SI beneficia a las bicis de DOWNHILL y FREERIDE como la Maelstrom.* La beneficia en sensibilidad, menos stress al shock y sentimiento menos harsh por el uso de menos spring rate y precarga.


Ok.. tienes razon. Me equivoque.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gracias por el sarcasmo Warp!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Uh!!!! Ya se sabe quien será el dominante una vez que estén matrimoniados xD


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> trasero


dijo trasero


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bicis Intense..*

[QUOTE=Warp

Intense... No se por que no me llaman la atencion... Lindas maquinas, pero no me hacen ojitos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AVISO IMPORTANTE :

El personal de la compañia Intense Cycles está muy preocupado de que a Warp las bicis Intense no le llaman la atención , ni le hacen ojitos ....ja ja ja

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> AVISO IMPORTANTE :
> 
> El personal de la compañia Intense Cycles está muy preocupado de que a Warp las bicis Intense no le llaman la atención , ni le hacen ojitos ....ja ja ja
> 
> the last biker


Estan tan preocupados que las estan rematando!!! 

"INTENSE SPIDER LIMITED TIME OFFER
Get a complete Intense Spider with Fox RP23 shock, Intense SRAM X.9 build kit, Reba Race, and Mavic Crossride Disc wheelset for just $2,699 with free ground shipping and free Pro Build! Call (XXX) XXX-XXXX to claim this offer."

Linky

Lo que hacen los de Intense con tal de que me gusten sus cletas... :lol:

(es de joda... esa oferta es como para comprar unas cuantas... )


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Uh!!!! Ya se sabe quien será el dominante una vez que estén matrimoniados xD


jajaja
o el amante "pasivo" si esque no se llegan a casar


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> dijo trasero


si... yo creo que merece ser banneado


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> jajaja
> o el amante "pasivo" si esque no se llegan a casar


Siempre hay espacio para uno mas... suponiendo que tuvieras mas de 18...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Alan tiene su "student card" como estudiante chileno de 18 años porque no quiere un fake! JAJAJA


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Alan tiene su "student card" como estudiante chileno de 18 años porque no quiere un fake! JAJAJA


fshiii

lo de chileno si es cierto por cierto..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Spider mal vestida....*



Warp said:


> Estan tan preocupados que las estan rematando!!!
> 
> "INTENSE SPIDER LIMITED TIME OFFER
> Get a complete Intense Spider with Fox RP23 shock, Intense SRAM X.9 build kit, Reba Race, and Mavic Crossride Disc wheelset for just $2,699 with free ground shipping and free Pro Build! Call (XXX) XXX-XXXX to claim this offer."
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amigos :

Es claro que la tienda que las vende solo resalta lo bueno o sea el cuadro , la horquilla , el wheelset y los shifters , los demás componentes no están a la altura de una Spider (hablando en general y con cierta lógica...)

Yo , en lo personal veo de bajo nivel (sin decir que sean malos ) , manubrio, poste de asiento , potencia, frenos, llantas , asiento , cambio , desviador,cassette y cadena .

Para nivelar esa "Complete Intense Spider bike " habría que meterle al menos otros 1000 o 15000 dólares .

De todos modos es muy buena oferta..........pero para la tienda , ya que de algún modo esconden los componentes baratos en el precio y hacen creer que es un ofertón , imitando la indecente y deshonesta cualidad que han llevado a la perfección Specialized y Trek , desgraciadamente para S y T con buenos resultados.

El cuadro , la horquilla ,wheelset y shifters , el proveedor (por mayoreo ) se los vende a la tienda como en 1950 dólares ( que es el equivalente al precio del puro cuadro al público ) entonces esa diferencia de 749 dólares es por todo lo demás , lo cual se me hace muy caro .

Y esto lo estoy diciendo con CONOCIMIENTO DE CAUSA , no nada mas al "hay se va "

De todos modos por $ 32,488.94 mexican pesos tienen una Intense Spider , pero mal vestida , algo así como Demi Moore en sus mejores tiempos con ropa de "La Chupitos " , bueno .....aún así aceptaría a Demi , total le quitamos (ayy Dios mío..) y tiramos los andrajos y le compro lo que quiera en Harrod´s , o lo que es lo mismo , lo que vale de la oferta es el cuadro Intense Spider .

Y pensar que con los 32,488.94 aquí en México no alcanza ni para la Ferrari D S , que ironías de la vida , o no ?

Saludos .

Luis Carretero


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos :
Es obvio que me equivoqué en el tercer párrafo , quise decir 1500 dólares, va de nuez corregido y no aumentado.

the last biker


Amigos 

Es claro que la tienda que las vende solo resalta lo bueno o sea el cuadro , la horquilla , el wheelset y los shifters , los demás componentes no están a la altura de una Spider (hablando en general y con cierta lógica...)

Yo , en lo personal veo de bajo nivel (sin decir que sean malos ) , manubrio, poste de asiento , potencia, frenos, llantas , asiento , cambio , desviador,cassette y cadena .

Para nivelar esa "Complete Intense Spider bike " habría que meterle al menos otros 1000 o 1500 dólares .

De todos modos es muy buena oferta..........pero para la tienda , ya que de algún modo esconden los componentes baratos en el precio y hacen creer que es un ofertón , imitando la indecente y deshonesta cualidad que han llevado a la perfección Specialized y Trek , desgraciadamente para S y T con buenos resultados.

El cuadro , la horquilla ,wheelset y shifters , el proveedor (por mayoreo ) se los vende a la tienda como en 1950 dólares ( que es el equivalente al precio del puro cuadro al público ) entonces esa diferencia de 749 dólares es por todo lo demás , lo cual se me hace muy caro .

Y esto lo estoy diciendo con CONOCIMIENTO DE CAUSA , no nada mas al "hay se va "

De todos modos por $ 32,488.94 mexican pesos tienen una Intense Spider , pero mal vestida , algo así como Demi Moore en sus mejores tiempos con ropa de "La Chupitos " , bueno .....aún así aceptaría a Demi , total le quitamos (ayy Dios mío..) y tiramos los andrajos y le compro lo que quiera en Harrod´s , o lo que es lo mismo , lo que vale de la oferta es el cuadro Intense Spider .

Y pensar que con los 32,488.94 aquí en México no alcanza ni para la Ferrari D S , que ironías de la vida , o no ? 

Saludos .

Luis Carretero


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Y pensar que con los 32,488.94 aquí en México no alcanza ni para la Ferrari D S , que ironías de la vida , o no ?
> 
> Saludos .
> 
> Luis Carretero


Sip... por eso muy a huevo se consigue una Spesh de medio nivel.

Lo que esta haciendo la tienda es rematar el cuadro, sin perderle mucho. Para ellos los componentes son nada.

No deja de ser una buena oferta para quien no puede acceder a un precio de dealer...

En lo personal, sigue sin gustarme.. jeje...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Más de la Spiders*

[

En lo personal, sigue sin gustarme.. jeje...[/QUOTE]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si , pero ya me dijeron los de Intense , que con todo respeto les vale....ja ja ja

No te gusta a lo mejor física o estéticamente , o el precio , o no es para tu estilo de rodar (de Marquéz , o sea una vez al mes ... ja ja es broma )

Porque de otra manera es inexplicable que no te guste algo que no has probado a fondo , en un entrenamiento largo , una subida a Paso de Cortés , una carrera , etc.

A lo mejor tienes Intensefobia ,Ellsworthfobia ,Turnerfobia y son obvias esas fobias con las Titusadicciones , el aceite y el agua no se llevan muy bien, ja ja.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> A lo mejor tienes Intensefobia ,Ellsworthfobia ,Turnerfobia y son obvias esas fobias con las Titusadicciones , el aceite y el agua no se llevan muy bien, ja ja.
> 
> the last biker


Eso es lo mas probable...

La 5.5 es mas para mi estilo 100% poser... pero que te digo, LB??

Es como a quienes no les gusta un auto nomas porque es de una marca o han oido mil problemas con la marca aunque sean minimos o sean infundados. Y creeme he liedo cosas de Intense que no me gustan... No es para iniciar polemica, ni nada. Todas las marcas tienen sus haberes, Titus Turner, Ventana, todas... Y no pienso comprarme algo que no me llama la tencion para despues decirme "uh, tenia razon en no comprarla". Claro.. tambien podria pasarme que me convenza y cambie de opinion... pero es mas facil empezar por comprar algo que te gusta.

Aparte que tengo una optica muy diferente a la tuya... tu compras una bici para tener un rato y despues la vendes y te haces de otra. NO te interesa perderle en el trueque... YO si me compro algo lo hago con muchisimo mas esfuerzo y es una compra para conservar para mi por muchos años. Ya tengo dos años con mi SB y es mi unica bici. Comprar una bici para "probar" no esta en mi posibilidades. Tal vez si pudiera... Pero no puedo.

Te digo que ni la actual Motolite me gusta... mi proxima cleta mas probablemente no sea una Titus... Tampoco una Intense. Turner es otra que no considero. En el caso de Turner y Titus es mas que nada el precio y el el caso de la ML el carbono.

Si, es asi de ilogico... de irracional... Pero asi somos las mujeres...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Is Not About The Bikes......*



Warp said:


> Si, es asi de ilogico... de irracional... Pero asi somos las mujeres...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warp :

He aquí un ejemplo que ni mandado a hacer de tus palabras .

the last biker

ANOTACIÓN EN EL DIARIO DE ELLA :

" Sufro intensamente.

No sé que pensar de él .

Desde que lo ví anoche lo sentí extraño.

Parecía ausente ; lo noté lejano.

¿Habrá dejado de quererme ?

Si así es , no podría yo seguir viviendo.

Casi no habló.

Pensé que eso se podía deber a que llegué cinco minutos tarde a nuestra cita ; pero él seguía sin hablarme , como metido en si mismo , y supe entonces que su silencio debía tener raíz más honda.

¿ Qué podría ser ?

Le pregunté por qué estaba así , y pareció no oirme.

Le dije ;¿ Qué te pasa ?.

Me respondío con una sola palabra : " Nada ".

Quise saber si habia hecho yo algo para ponerlo así.

"No tiene que ver contigo ", me contestó .

Y volvió a callar.

En el coche, camino ya a su departamento , recliné la cabeza en su hombro y murmuré con ternura : " Te amo " .

El ni siquiera dijo : " Yo también ".

Sentí que el corazón se me oprimía .

¿ Cómo explicar su conducta ?

Cuando llegamos al departamento no me abrazó ni me besó, como acostumbra.

Tampoco tomamos una copa, ni conversamos.

Estaba yo a punto de romper en llanto, porque tuve de pronto la íntima certidumbre de que yo lo había perdido , pero entonces él me tomó del brazo y me condujo a la recámara.

Ahí me hizo el amor con la misma intensidad de siempre.

Y sin embargo al terminar no me abrazó, ni tuvo para mí palabras dulces.

Fijó la mirada en el techo y se perdió otra vez en sus propios pensamientos .

En la penumbra de la habitación me puse a llorar.

Las lágrimas corrian por mis mejillas , y hube de contener los sollozos que me salían del corazón y la garganta .

Poco después él se quedó dormido.

Entonces me vestí en silencio y salí a la calle.

Tomé un taxi , y lloré todo el camino.

Ahora , en la soledad de mi cuarto, me pregunto que voy a hacer.

¿ Debo alejarme de su vida para siempre ?

¿ O debo echarme de rodillas a sus pies y pedirle perdón por algo que hice y que no sé que fué ?

¡ Díos mío , ayúdame a entender su conducta de anoche !

¡ Dime por qué estuvo tan callado ; por qué casi no habló ; por qué se veía tan triste ! Yo lo único que sé es que sufro , que sufro como nunca , y que seguramente sufriré así el resto de mi vida "...........

ANOTACIÓN EN EL DIARIO DE ÉL :

" Perdió el América . Pero al menos me eché un buen palito " .....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Warp :
> 
> He aquí un ejemplo que ni mandado a hacer de tus palabras .
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Jajajaja



the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANOTACIÓN EN EL DIARIO DE ELLA :
> 
> " Sufro intensamente.
> ...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

"algo así como Demi Moore en sus mejores tiempos con ropa de "La Chupitos " , bueno .....aún así aceptaría a Demi , total le quitamos (ayy Dios mío..) y tiramos los andrajos y le compro lo que quiera en Harrod´s!
Luis Carretero[/QUOTE]

Y si la dejamos asi sin componentes a la Demi??? :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

No te gusta a lo mejor física o estéticamente , o el precio , o no es para tu estilo de rodar (de Marquéz , o sea una vez al mes ... ja ja es broma )

the last biker[/QUOTE]

Yo soy un "Sir" será que por eso ruedo una vez cada tres meses???!!! :skep:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

ANOTACIÓN EN EL DIARIO DE ÉL :

" Perdió el América . Pero al menos me eché un buen palito " .....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]

JAJAJAJA! Luis a estas alturas y debido a las circunstancias no queda de otra


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> No te gusta a lo mejor física o estéticamente , o el precio , o no es para tu estilo de rodar (de Marquéz , o sea una vez al mes ... ja ja es broma )
> 
> the last biker


Yo soy un "Sir" será que por eso ruedo una vez cada tres meses???!!! :skep: [/QUOTE]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Como dicen coloquialmente :

Una al año ...es de tacaño...
Una al mes ....es de Marquéz...
Una al día ...es porquería...
Una cada rato... se te cae el aparato

Todo referente a rodar en las bicis....

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Spider....*



Warp said:


> Lo que esta haciendo la tienda es rematar el cuadro, sin perderle mucho. Para ellos los componentes son nada.
> No deja de ser una buena oferta para quien no puede acceder a un precio de dealer...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

